# New Man (Must Read)!



## iamtheswoop (Jul 16, 2012)

I want to thank all the guys on this forum who have given me great ideas and encouragement. Let me give recommendations to everyone that comes to this site (the same recommendations I got):

Must Read! "No More Mr Nice Guy" by Robert Glover.

Amazon.com: No More Mr. Nice Guy! (9780762415335): Robert A. Glover: Books

This book has *completely changed my life* and my relationship. Everyone must read this book! Especially us men raised soley by Women!

The second Book is "Married Man sex life" by Athol Kay

Amazon.com: The Married Man Sex Life Primer 2011 (9781460981733): Athol Kay: Books

This book has helped me transform my marriage. I've already had more sex the last two weeks than the previous 6 months.

Athol, actually answered my emails and talked to me for a little bit. So props to him for helping me out on a personal level.

All men who come to this site, read these two books! I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just started to read No More Mr Nice Guy. I am blown away so far. I see so much of me in it. Must read for men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Great to hear. NMMNG changed my life. MMSL was a nice addition. If you liked those, check out _The Way Of The Superior Man _and _Hold On To Your Nuts_.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

iamtheswoop said:


> I want to thank all the guys on this forum who have given me great ideas and encouragement. Let me give recommendations to everyone that comes to this site (the same recommendations I got):
> 
> *Must Read! "No More Mr Nice Guy" by Robert Glover*.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
X 1000%!

Every man should read that book! I am presently reading it and sometimes I realize just how much society , media , etc brainwashes and tries to emasculate us MEN.

That book is based on SOLID research and scientific evidence.
I would recommend it as compulsory reading for any man.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

I am currently waiting for my copy of NMMNG to be delivered.

After reading all the reviews all how everyone says it changed thier lives, I am afraid I have too high of expectations for it now. I am the definitive Nice Guy and I really hope this book can help me change.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Gave NNMNG a read, more out of curiosity rather than need. Not impressed. 

It did highlight some things about me that made me think. But also read a lot that I completely disagreed with, such as why I do some of the things I do. Some of the solutions are over the top too. And it almost tried to convince you that you have major issues when in reality you just have a couple of character flaws that need a little adjusting. 

Also would describe it as very 'American' which makes it harder to relate to.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Every man should read that book! I am presently reading it and sometimes I realize just how much society , media , etc brainwashes and tries to emasculate us MEN.


The difference between what the media says we should be and what we should be for our own good is tremendous.


----------



## MAP (Dec 18, 2011)

iamtheswoop said:


> I want to thank all the guys on this forum who have given me great ideas and encouragement. Let me give recommendations to everyone that comes to this site (the same recommendations I got):
> 
> Must Read! "No More Mr Nice Guy" by Robert Glover.
> 
> ...


I too think Athol's book, Married Man Sex Life, is excellent, but I saw mixed reviews on Amazon about NMMNG. Has Athol ever expressed his views on that book?

Looking forward to his revised edition of the 2011 primer. 

Athol, if you see this post, any estimate on when the new version will be out?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm waiting for the movie ...


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

Smoke said:


> I am currently waiting for my copy of NMMNG to be delivered.
> 
> After reading all the reviews all how everyone says it changed thier lives, I am afraid I have too high of expectations for it now. I am the definitive Nice Guy and I really hope this book can help me change.


 While we are recommending books that changed our lives, I recall one that came out about 10 years ago, title: "Six Steps to Perfect Loving." It was also one of the early books sold electronically. It changed my sexual life forever. It was available on a website called: http://www.perfectloving.org


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

How did it change you specifically? Can you give me an example of what you do differently now?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

roger boschman said:


> While we are recommending books that changed our lives, I recall one that came out about 10 years ago, title: "Six Steps to Perfect Loving." It was also one of the early books sold electronically. It changed my sexual life forever. It was available on a website called: http://www.perfectloving.org




Forum rules:

7. No posting just to advertise products, services, or other websites. While it is ok to have a link to your website in your signature line once you become a "Member," affiliate links and paid posting are never allowed. "Registered Users" are no longer allowed to use signature links. (You must be active on the site for a little while in order to become a "Member").

If it is determined that your posts appear to be solely for the purpose of advertising, they will be deleted and the account will be banned. To avoid coming across as a spammer, make sure you post quality, relevant feedback for discussions. Spammers usually write one or two really general statements that could apply to most people's situations, in order to get a link to their website from Talk About Marriage.


----------



## WalkingInLight (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of "Hold on to your N.U.T.s" One of the best books on being a real man. I think this should be on any nice guys reading list.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

alton said:


> Gave NNMNG a read, more out of curiosity rather than need. Not impressed.
> 
> It did highlight some things about me that made me think. But also read a lot that I completely disagreed with, such as why I do some of the things I do. Some of the solutions are over the top too. And it almost tried to convince you that you have major issues when in reality you just have a couple of character flaws that need a little adjusting.


I'm about 50 pages into it and so far I'm having a hard time paying attention. His descriptions of different "nice guys" contain just about everything so they fit every guy. Not giving up yet though...I'll finish it.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

NMMNG has some good stuff in it but a lot of padding. I really don't need to read yet another example of a nice guy. 
It could be a much shorter book!
Sayng that, it did make me look very hard at myself and make quiet a few changes.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

mary35 said:


> How did it change you specifically? Can you give me an example of what you do differently now?


The books help men to understand that the psychology of attraction does not end at the altar.

One example of what a man who understands that fact would do differently is avoiding the, "Covert contract" mentality. 

From a male perspective, it makes perfect sense but the idea of reciprocity and/or obligation when it comes to sex is a major turn-off for many women.


----------

